# استخدام قوة التنافر في توليد الطاقه



## حسن داود (8 يونيو 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTAqtEK_D1k


----------



## حسن داود (8 يونيو 2010)

اتمني لكم اكبر استفاده من الموضوع ومن المنتدي الرائع و اسالكم الدعاء لي ولاهلي


----------

